# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] Which bot for 2.4.3 private server?

## Mrpoop123

Not sure if this is the right section, but I'm searching for a botting program for a 2.4.3 private server. Which program would be considered the safest option?

----------


## Mrpoop123

Anyone ? :/

----------


## brotalnia

WRobot supports TBC.

----------

